# B13 radiator in B14



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

*Can you put a B13 radiator in B14*

I want to know if I can put a B13 Radiator and fans in my B14 without much modification.The reason I ask is that I can get the B13 radiator , condensor and fans for around $70,but I have to shell out $375 for the B14 stuff!Also,Can I use the A/C condensor from a B13 in my car?The car is a GA16DE/automatic 95 Sentra GXE.Thank you.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

How 'bout another car?Altima maybe?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Anyone at least know the dimensions(lengthXheight) of a b13 radiator or A/C condensor?Please,Pleeeze,Pleeeezzzzze help!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Update for anyone who cares: I got the radiator and condensor from a 93 Sentra XE today and compared it to my crunched originals and they appear to interchange.The radiator and fan shrouds have no discernable difference and the condensor is the same size with the connections in the same positions.The only possible problem with the condensor is that the mounts may be a inch off and the drier is on a bracket that bolts to the condensor( the B14 uses a bracket that bolts to the core support).As soon as I replace my core support I'll post the results of my interchange. One thing's for sure: the $65 I spent on these parts sure beats the $375 I was quoted at another yard for the B14 parts!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Another update:The fan motors and the holes in the shrouds are different.The whole fan assemblys should interchange,but you can't use the B13 shrouds with the B14 motors and fans.I guess it's back to the junkyard to find new motors!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I am in the same dilemma, my radiator fan just went out and i am in need of one ASAP. Is it just a matter of plug and play for the fans??


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea, should be, if you get the nissan OEM, its just like changing a headlight.. unplug, take out, place new in, plug in..


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

teckno..i responded to your for sale ad


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Also, the B13 fans will not plug into a B14 harness.You can use a B13 shroud with the big motor, if you run it on the back side of the shroud, but the little motor requires a B14 shroud.


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

do what i did and cut the harnesses.... all you'll need are wire cutters, electrical tape and some zippy ties to hold them down afterwars...


----------



## BillDawg (Jun 7, 2003)

B14Drifter said:


> *do what i did and cut the harnesses.... all you'll need are wire cutters, electrical tape and some zippy ties to hold them down afterwars...  *


... That's pretty ghetto


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd do that, but I'm doing the car for resale.Used car buyers typically shy away from ghetto repairs


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

ouch... can't you just rip the connectors off your old fans and ghetto THOSE in? at least it would look fairly stock. 

you should have just gone for the B14... was your original radiator double core? i found out something weird the other day... was looking for a double-core radiator for my SR swap, and when i had the original checked, my GA16's radiator was already an aluminum double core... talk about weird...


----------

